# 210.12 (B) AFCI protection/dwelling units



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> For those who are on 2008, I'm wondering how much the change from 2005 changed your general methods of wiring from previous years?
> 
> ... Besides having to buy more afci breakers.
> 
> ...


I pick C. I actually have never installed one. Not much call for them in a PLC panel, or a bolt on panel at a treatment plant or some little well site out in BFE. I don't even really like GFCI breakers, have seen a few blow up, none that I have put in but I still don't like it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, for people who do work in a residential setting...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

What is this "NEC 2011"?
Down south here, they don't care 'bout no wirin' proper an' such.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Okay, for people who do work in a residential setting...


Ok, I will STFU now:jester:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Okay, for people who do work in a residential setting...


I try to get more outlets on a circuit now...I'm alot less liberal when it comes to that now.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Okay, for people who do work in a residential setting...


avod it, but since you are UNION and making KILLER MONEY, I might be interested if I was you...I guess, or just sitting by my pool watching all my b*tches and ho's tend to my needs.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I try to get more outlets on a circuit now...I'm alot less liberal when it comes to that now.


test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?



All you care to.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


AS many as I feel like...Minimum circuits through load calc...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> avod it, but since you are UNION and making KILLER MONEY, I might be interested if I was you...I guess, or just sitting by my pool watching all my b*tches and ho's tend to my needs.


Vodka, gin, or both?
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


Ask the Canadians.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Vodka, gin, or both?
> :laughing:


Asian preferred, Newcastle, and Oakland Gov't approved weed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread is going well..


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> This thread is going well..


Yea I am all for the lax attitude in here but its getting ridiculous lately


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Yea I am all for the lax attitude in here but its getting ridiculous lately


Hey we aren't all at each others throats like some of the threads a few weeks ago


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


Is it a permitted job?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Hey we aren't all at each others throats like some of the threads a few weeks ago


yeah now its just talk about drugs and booze:thumbup: that's not that bad is it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Yea I am all for the lax attitude in here but its getting ridiculous lately


This coming from a guy with a pisser as an avatar?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?





RIVETER said:


> Is it a permitted job?


What would that matter? 

As for the original question. I usually keep lighting and receptacles circuits separate now. Other than that no changes to speak of.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> As for the original question. I usually keep lighting and receptacles circuits separate now. Other than that no changes to speak of.


What is different about the 2008 that would make you do that?
(Sorry if it's a dumb question, we are still on 2005, so thanks for the on-topic reply)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rexowner said:


> What is different about the 2008 that would make you do that?
> (Sorry if it's a dumb question, we are still on 2005, so thanks for the on-topic reply)



2005 is pretty much still a bedrooms-only AFCI protection thing. 2008 adds 'pert near all other 15- and 20-a 120v circuits to the list requiring AFCI protection.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


47 :notworthy:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


What breaker? We don't use no stinking breakers in resi.
Bootlegs only baby! !


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rexowner said:


> What is different about the 2008 that would make you do that?


I'm wondering the same thing. 
It seems like you'd want to put more on every circuit, to reduce the amount of circuits run. I think combining lights and receptacles would help achieve that.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

And what about MWBC? 

Does anyone regularly use 2-pole AFCI breakers?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've heard of a few guys that pull the AF's out after inspection and reuse them on the next job...until inspection.

Even though I think it is complete horse**** to impose another extra cost in the already struggling construction/housing market, I'd never do that.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> I've heard of a few guys that pull the AF's out after inspection and reuse them on the next job...until inspection.
> 
> Even though I think it is complete horse**** to impose another extra cost in the already struggling construction/housing market, I'd never do that.


Well that's just nuts. 
Not only would they be violating a code but they'd be stealing from a customer.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> And what about MWBC?
> 
> Does anyone regularly use 2-pole AFCI breakers?


Never seen one. How about an arc fault main?

Could you imagine trying to trouble shoot that?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

So, I guess not as many resi guys are here as I thought.


Anyone?
:yes:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> So, I guess not as many resi guys are here as I thought.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> :yes:


 
Arc faults have not caused us to do anything different. On the non combo type I would try to seperate the neutral and grounds in the box as much as possible. We had some issues with them kicking at first. With the new combo's I haven't had any issues out of them. They may have finally got the technology down. The only issue I had with a combo was caused by a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> yeah now its just talk about drugs and booze:thumbup: that's not that bad is it.


I like that part...forget the AFIs.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

We greatly narrowed down our use of MWBC's as for quite a while you couldn't get a CAFCI 2-pole breaker, I also tend to spend a few more minutes on layout so as to group together arc-fault required areas together and keep non required areas on seperate circuits. Bath, kitchen and laundry lights will generally get grouped together along with the basement lights at times, whereas before kitchen dining and living lights were usually together.


----------



## electrick (Sep 4, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> So, I guess not as many resi guys are here as I thought.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> :yes:


I am only familiar with Cutler Hammer 2P AFCI breakers. Never had any issues with them. I like to use MWBCs but most other manufacturers don't have the 2P breakers yet. Funny to read the posts here. :laughing: Seems like a lot of the country hasn't signed on with the AFCI program. Here in Mass. the Code is strictly enforced. AFCIs on a large house can really add up on a job.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electrick said:


> I am only familiar with Cutler Hammer 2P AFCI breakers. Never had any issues with them. I like to use MWBCs but most other manufacturers don't have the 2P breakers yet. Funny to read the posts here. :laughing: Seems like a lot of the country hasn't signed on with the AFCI program. Here in Mass. the Code is strictly enforced. AFCIs on a large house can really add up on a job.


 

I'm pretty sure CH does NOT have a 2p combo arc fault breaker yet. Seimens was the only one that had one last time I looked. I could be wrong....


----------



## uber stein (Aug 20, 2010)

As far as the layout for wiring it didn't change much for us. The company i work for usually puts each room on separate circuit, each bedroom has own circuit, living room has 1 sometimes more, dining room, 1 circuit just for bath receps then a circuit for bath lights, etc... Last week got done rewiring an old house and failed inspection due to lack of tamper proof receps and AFCI's.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> test question: how many recep's can you put on on breaker in a resi situation?


 As many as you want!!!!!
What do I win???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> As many as you want!!!!!
> What do I win???



Nothing. I already got the prize.



480sparky said:


> All you care to.


----------

